# New to forum - 2015 Chevy Cruze Diesel



## jkautz (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello everyone. New to the forum. I currently own a 2015 GMC Sierra 2500 Denali HD. I am looking at commuter vehicles and was thinking about purchasing the 2015 Chevy Cruze TDI. I have heard the gas versions have been troubled in the past for recalls, is that the case with the TDI version? I want something with longevity and great mpg's. Diesel engines like my Duramax are known for their longevity, so I was wondering if the 2.0 is the same in that instance? Also, a dealer near me mentioned that they are "discontinuing" the diesel option after 2015. Is that true? Does that mean the 2015 Cruze TDI is the last year they'll make it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

The cruze is getting a redesign for 2016 (with a redesigned diesel as well) I would honestly wait till early next year if you can. Currently the cruze diesel is only availible as an automatic, not sure if 2016 adds the MT option (I think it might?)


----------



## jkautz (Jun 26, 2015)

I see. 

Do you know the specs on the new engine? And if the updated 2016 model looks anything like what they released overseas. Then I'll pass, I like the look of the current gen IMO


----------



## jkautz (Jun 26, 2015)

Just noticed the bulletin for the 2016 model. Looks like the diesel is not being discontinued. Though the new model looks like a Toyota Camry. :question:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy Keep Cruzen And best wishes !


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

jkautz said:


> I see.
> 
> Do you know the specs on the new engine? And if the updated 2016 model looks anything like what they released overseas. Then I'll pass, I like the look of the current gen IMO


It looks nothing like a camry.. id say more kia forte/optima (which isnt a bad thing tbh there is a reason KIA stole the designer of the A6 and Audi TT). 

Its a 1.6L is pretty much all I know and I think 10% more efficient than the mill its replacing.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Skraeling said:


> The cruze is getting a redesign for 2016 (with a redesigned diesel as well) I would honestly wait till early next year if you can. Currently the cruze diesel is only availible as an automatic, not sure if 2016 adds the MT option (I think it might?)


Unless I've been reading wrong, the new diesel won't be available until 2017. That's a long wait.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a 2014 diesel that I have put 123K miles on it. It's been great so far and still runs like new. Very satisfying to drive too.


----------



## jkautz (Jun 26, 2015)

diesel said:


> I have a 2014 diesel that I have put 123K miles on it. It's been great so far and still runs like new. Very satisfying to drive too.


Good to hear! No recalls or anything? Are the earlier models going over 300k+ miles? I'm hoping if I choose the Cruze TDI that it will last me several trouble free years like I expect out of my duramax


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

jkautz said:


> Good to hear! No recalls or anything? Are the earlier models going over 300k+ miles? I'm hoping if I choose the Cruze TDI that it will last me several trouble free years like I expect out of my duramax


The Cruze diesel is too new to really know with the oldest US diesel models barely over two years old, although there are a couple of heavy drivers (diesel already introduced himself here) who have put over 100,000 on. So far, the engine seems to be fairly reliable with a few cases of bad emissions sensors and the like. I believe there is a gas-engined Cruze owner on here who has over 300,000, but I could be wrong.

As for the future of the car, yes, the diesel has been *temporarily* discontinued in that they have stopped production of the diesel of the 2015 model in anticipation of the upcoming second generation Cruze. However, the second generation Cruze will not have a diesel engine for close to two years from now. The current diesel engine is a 2.0L diesel which GM brought over from Europe where it had been operating in European GM models since about 2008 I believe. The U.S. spec engine in our Cruze produces 151 hp and 264 lb.ft. of torque (with 280 lb.ft. for a 10 second "overboost") and is rated at 46 mpg highway, although it is easy to get low to mid or even high 50's with smooth highway driving.

The next generation is said to have a new 1.6L diesel. No numbers have been released on it for the US spec, however, the European engine it is likely based on produces about 136 hp and 236 lb. ft. of torque, although it is 10% more efficient. However, the second-gen Cruze is also going to be significantly lighter than the current one, so performance would likely be similar.

So far as I know, the only recall on the existing Cruze diesel was one for replacing the negative battery cable, but I doubt that would apply to a 2015. That happened before the 2015's were even in production if I remember correctly.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jkautz said:


> Good to hear! No recalls or anything? Are the earlier models going over 300k+ miles? I'm hoping if I choose the Cruze TDI that it will last me several trouble free years like I expect out of my duramax


PanJet covered most of the bases with his reply, but I can add that mine has been relatively trouble free and based on the way it runs day in and day out, it seems like it will last a long time. I think I am the only one on the forum to put over 100K on a US diesel, but there are one or two users over 80K which have had similar results to me.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I just bought a 2014 that was leftover at my fathers work. I love the car to death so far, 1,600 miles so far, and with fuel economy at 34 MPG day in and out in mostly city driving. On a highway trip I can get 45-50 MPG so far, it will only get better as the car breaks in. I think that if you like the Cruze itself as a car, you cannot go wrong with a diesel. I wouldn't wait, because the new diesels aren't going to hit the floors until early 2017, and thats if everything goes well. Go out, hit the pavement, and you can find a great deal on a current or 2014 diesel.


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

I think the original poster hit the nail on the head and is an ideal candidate for a CTD. I have a loaded '15 with 2400 miles on it and have really enjoyed it so far. This car is really meant for long highway commutes. I've touched 61 mpg at the interstate speed limit on an ideal day (level road, low 80 degree temps with low humidity) for a 25 mile commute and easily see mid 50s on pretty much any other highway trip Ive taken. My gf has a 2014 Camry Hybrid which is the ying to this cars yang. Her car excels in city driving where it can glide on electric only and regenerate stopping at a traffic light but on the highway it's very difficult to get it above 40-41mpg (it gets mid to upper 40s in the city with some concentration). 

Summary: if you are a highway commute driver I can't imagine a better car. The car feels very solid (thanks to it's porky weight) and is quiet and gets crazy good fuel economy on the open road. Plus, the dealers will practically beg you to buy any CTD they have in stock as these cars, for a variety of reasons, are like ice on a dealers lot. My car car stickered for just a hair under $30K and I got it for $24 something with the 15% off promotion they were running at the time. Others here have gotten similar or better deals and many have gotten leftover 2014s for the very low $20s fully loaded.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I got mine in the 17s but anyone could have walked up to it and got it for 19k


----------



## jkautz (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm close to buying one. What does everyone think about the price I should pay on it? Here's a link to the one I am currently eyeing.. $27,655

2015 Chevrolet Cruze for sale in Tracy - 1G1P75SZ8F7190884 - Tracy Chevrolet


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Only 75,000 miles on mine and its been trouble free so far..She's a great car for a highway commute .. About 130 miles a day for me


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jkautz said:


> I'm close to buying one. What does everyone think about the price I should pay on it? Here's a link to the one I am currently eyeing.. $27,655
> 
> 2015 Chevrolet Cruze for sale in Tracy - 1G1P75SZ8F7190884 - Tracy Chevrolet


Chevy has some different rebates out there. You should be able to get a special deal with it being the last day of the month and close to July 4.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. That's one hot car. The only caution I would give you is that if you're not driving at least 30 minutes at a time on a semi-regular basis the emissions system won't be happy. 

Also, we do have one member here with over 300,000 miles on his 2012 ECO MT (gas).


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

obermd said:


> Welcome to CruzeTalk. That's one hot car. The only caution I would give you is that if you're not driving at least 30 minutes at a time on a semi-regular basis the emissions system won't be happy.
> 
> Also, we do have one member here with over 300,000 miles on his 2012 ECO MT (gas).


Took the words right out of my fingers.


----------

